
Landing.ai announces tool to monitor social distancing via CCTV - Abishek_Muthian
https://landing.ai/landing-ai-creates-an-ai-tool-to-help-customers-monitor-social-distancing-in-the-workplace/
======
Abishek_Muthian
I was working on a tool to do this via open CCTV feeds from Shodan to help the
respective govt. deal with physical distancing.

But, the problem of detecting distance between two bounding boxes not in same
plane without depth was a hard problem[1]; Landing.AI has solved this by using
top-down view from homography.

Bit unfortunate that this has not been made open-source. If anyone has open-
source alternative to solve the distance problem, kindly mention it in the
needgap[1].

[1][https://needgap.com/problems/111-detecting-distance-
between-...](https://needgap.com/problems/111-detecting-distance-between-two-
bounding-boxes-artificialintelligence-socialdistancing)

